# I did it.



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

I registered for my first road race last night.

I've been an avid cyclist all my life. I got an MTB when I was 13 and did some MTB races in my teens and early twenties. At 30 I got my first road bike. Next month I will be 40 (what is it with that number around here?). Over the last three or four years I have gotten more and more serious about riding. I built up a few more bikes. Each year I've ridden further, harder and faster than the previous. This year I got a Garmin Edge 500 for Christmas. Since then my fitness has improved significantly. My weight is down almost 20 lbs (5'10" - 160 lbs). I feel really good on my bike.

I don't have any grand expectations regarding the race. If I can finish with the pack, I will consider that a win. Anything more will be bonus. Anyway, just wanted to add my story for any of those who might be considering doing something similar. Thanks for reading!


----------



## Mountainking (Apr 5, 2012)

Great to hear man. Im p planning to do my first ever race this year. Its a 100km non competitive race though. Im 31 btw...


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

Congrats Tim! I'm in a similar boat - 35+ years on the bike, mountain biker for years (racing on and off), did my first road race last month - a 40 mile Cat-5 (not a crit). One bit of advice I didn't get was to get to the start line as soon as you can, go off hard and stay toward the front. I mistakenly thought I'd have plenty of time to work my way forward. Nope. The road was packed side to side with nervous Cat5s. Took 26 miles of hammering, slowing, hammering, slowing... to get to the front. It was a terribly inefficient 26 miles. 

Even if you don't plan to "win", I'd try to set yourself up to be in the front 20 guys or so. MUCH less "surgey" up there. 

So there's a bit of advice from a one-time racer. I think the seasoned guys forgot to tell me that part ;-)

Have fun!


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey there ya old goat. I'm 38 and signed up for my first one about 2 months ago. It’s this Sunday and I’m wiggin’ out. I did a few training crits and advertised, but non-qualifying (didn't count towards upgrades) road races last season but this is my first ICU sanctioned race. And I am much more anxious about it than I thought I'd be. 

I don't have grand illusions either but my plan is to keep up with the lead/breakaway group - it's a circuit road race with a small hill that we go up 4 times so there may be a breakaway group, which I am goign to do my dandiest to stick with. My thought is the higher you aim, the better you'll do so I am aiming for more than hangin' in. Knowing me though, I'll probably mess up my clip in and be left behind right from the start!

Have you done any training races? Cat 5’s are usually short so they start out pretty crazy right from the get go – practice getting your ride up to speed from a dead stop (clip in fast, be in the right gear for you). Best of luck to both of us.


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

"I ride mostly in the honorable pursuit of being kissed on both cheeks at the same time by one blond and one brunette. But not redheads, they scare me."

Perfect, I'll take the redheads.

Just get out there and race, sounds like you have a ton of cycling experience and that counts for a lot. Take your time to get comfortable in the peleton as that is the biggest change. You don't expect to win your first even and that is a good mentality.


----------



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

My race is tomorrow morning. I think I'm ready. Wish me luck!


----------



## scottmilk9 (Jul 31, 2006)

Let us know how you did!


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

TimV said:


> My race is tomorrow morning. I think I'm ready. Wish me luck!


How'd it go?


----------



## RIL49 (Apr 27, 2012)

Congratulations!!! However it turned out.


----------



## joelk (Apr 11, 2012)

How do you get into races?


----------



## S.ODon (Jul 23, 2010)

joelk said:


> How do you get into races?


You find the cycling association that governs the racing in your area and sign up. If you live in the US you can use this page to look for events: USA Cycling Events Search - USA Cycling.


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

TimV said:


> My race is tomorrow morning. I think I'm ready. Wish me luck!


From your profile I see you're around SF, so was it Wente? If so, that's a great course and a good introduction to road racing. Good luck today if you're doing the crit (which is a good introduction to crits, too, although the significance of the wind is often greater than is typical in other crits). If you liked Wente, there are several other races this year that are similar in not being pure climbers' races, but where climbing is one of the significant factors (either as a consequence or just coincidence, those are some of the most interesting courses, I think). Check out Berkeley Hills and Pescadero for road races, and Cat's Hill for a crit with a small climb. Nevada City is a "crit" that can be shaped entirely by the climbs, and Mt. Hamilton is a race where in the lower categories the "climbers" seem to be surprised that getting over the top first doesn't secure a good result. There is a great stretch of racing ahead in NorCal.

(If it wasn't Wente, I hope it went well anyway and that my response will still be useful to someone.)


----------



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

*Full Race Report*

First, a little background. Yes, I did the Wente Vineyards Road Race. For my category (M 35+ Cat 5) it was a 3.5 lap race @ 48 miles and 3600 vertical feet. 

I started at 12:05. At the start I lined up more or less in the front third of the field. As we rolled off I did my best to stay there. The pace on the first lap was pretty good. Not too intense. I stayed toward the front but always protected myself from the wind. I didn't take any pulls. On the climbs I'm managed to move up the field a few positions. I felt pretty good. There were a few attempted breakaways but we always pulled them back in.

The second lap started much the same as the first lap. On the first climb, however, I moved up to where I was in the front. I did not push myself too much though, still trying to conserve my energy. I continued leading until after the second climb of the lap. After that some other riders came around and they traded pulls on the flat section. This lap was a little more intense than the first but I still felt pretty good. 

At the beginning of the third lap I was about fourth from the front. I stayed there until the first climb where, again, I led out. I finished the climb in front and continued on to the second climb, still leading. I was still feeling good on the second climb, so as I started I stood up and accelerated. I didn't look back until the top and that's when I realized that it was only me and one other rider. We made it down the descent and out to the flat section. By now the intensity was pretty high, albeit still sustainable. At some point on the flat section, a handful of other riders had made it across the gap and were right with us.

Across the start line for the last time and I am in still leading the pack. The finish line for the race is at the top of the first climb, a few miles past the start line. As we approach the climb I am still leading and am prepared to go for broke. As I turn the corner, three riders come around and pass me on the outside. The first section of the climb is steep and I give it everything I have. The riders pull away and I think to myself "s***, all that work and I won't even get a podium finish." They get about 100 feet in front of me and then stay there. 

We get about halfway up the climb to where it flattens a little and that is when I realize that I am getting closer to them. I look back and see that I am alone. I then dig about as deep as I ever have and I began to reel them back in. Closer and closer, eventually I pass all three of them. This is my maximum effort. My legs are on fire and I am fighting to keep them from cramping. My vision is blurred and I can barely see straight. My heart is about to explode. I am about to cross the finish line. Then I hear something on my left. One of the riders from the group of three passes me just before I reach the line. I try to push harder but I have nothing else to give. I took second place by about one bike length. What a day!

I honestly couldn't be happier about the result. Sure it would've been cool to win, but I think I'll learn more this way. As I look back and analyze my race, I definitely could have spent less time at the front. I knew this at the time, though, and I felt pretty good for the duration of the race. And frankly, I was kind of curious as to what it would feel like and how my body would respond to the effort. Being my first road race I figured, "What the hell." I also did not drink enough water or replenish my energy / electrolytes enough.

Overall, it was a lot of fun though, and I think I am hooked. I race again in two weeks at the Berkeley Hills Road Race. I will be better prepared for that race, that's for sure. As a side note, I even had a few members of a local racing team ask me if I wanted to join their team. I told them I would consider it. 

If you have made it this far, thanks for reading and to all the experienced racers who post here, thanks for all of the useful advise.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Nice first race!


----------



## huckleberry (Jun 26, 2005)

Congrats, TimV - great first race - great race, period!


----------



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Wow, sounds like a great race. Thanks for the report. It was fun to read. Sounds like a very strong ride you had - I’d be happy and proud of myself if I did that well. Race reports are my favorite, and first time reports rock the casbah. 

Someone like you would be a great addition to a team (and, you would learn a lot and have support at your other races), Not surprised they asked you to join.


----------



## willstylez (Sep 15, 2011)

Great Job TimV! Also, the race report was a pleasure to read....


----------



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

Race number two (Berkeley Hills) is tomorrow morning. I felt a little sluggish mid-week but I felt pretty good on my ride today. I plan on switching up my strategy a little, as well as remembering to hydrate better. Wish me luck!


----------



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

*Race Report #2*

So, yesterday was my second race, the Berkeley Hills Road Race. The 35+ Cat 5s did 1.7 laps @ 35 miles and 3000 vertical feet.

The start was at 8:05 and it was a bit cool out (55 degrees). I only had shorts and a short sleeve jersey, so I was a little concerned. Once I got warmed up, though, the temperature was not an issue. I went in to this race feeling pretty good. I had made some mental adjustments to my strategy based on my previous race. 

Again, I lined up toward the front of the group, about 1/3 of the way back. The roll-off was pretty mellow, but once we got onto the road, the pace picked up pretty good. The first half of the lap was flat to downhill and fairly fast. I stayed in the front half of the group. A few riders came around the sides which pushed me back a little. Not a big deal as I kept an eye on the front to make sure there were no breakaways. The two climbs were not until almost the end of the lap so I pretty much just hung out.

As we approached the first climb I started to move up a little in the group. On the climb itself I set a steady, comfortable pace, and was able to pass several riders. At the top of that climb, I was within about ten riders of the front. Incidentally, by this time, we were already catching the group that had gone out five minutes before us (45+ Cat4). The second climb is only a short downhill and a flat after the first climb, so I was already preparing for that.

At the beginning of the second climb of the first lap, we passed the 45+ Cat4 group. After we got around them, I again set a steady, comfortable pace and was again able to pass several other riders. By the top of the climb, I was in front. The remainder of the lap was downhill. I stayed either at the front or one to two positions back as other riders came around on the descent. 

By the time the second lap had begun, the 45+ Cat4 group had pulled us back and they were mixing in with our group. My first thought was "crap, how am I going to know who is in which category." Then I noticed their numbers all started with a '2'. My group's numbers all started with an '8'. As it turns out, though, it didn't really matter. As more and more of the other group mixed in, an official on a motorcycle came up and told the 8 group to slow a little and let the 2 group go ahead. So we did.

As the second lap progressed I moved about 1/3 of the way back again as other riders came around the sides. I still kept my eye on the front, just in case. Shortly after we turned the corner onto the last road, I heard a loud noise about 50 feet behind me. I quickly glanced back to a see that there was a crash and several riders going down. I'm glad I was not back there.

By now we were coming up to the first climb of lap two and things were starting to get tense. Lot's of riders were coming around the sides, out of the saddle. I set a strong pace for myself and was able to get near the front of the group. At the top, there was only one other rider in front of me. As we started down the descent, he was about 100 feet in front of me. There was a bit of a headwind so I figured my best bet was to cross the gap and get in his draft so that I could rest a little on the flat leading up to the last climb. Some others followed me and at the beginning of the climb we had a small group again.

At the base of the climb, I said to myself "this is it". The rider that was in front of me faded back, but two other riders came around me while a third came up beside me. I set myself up with a strong pace. Pushing hard but leaving just a little for the end. I passed the two riders that had just passed me. Then I pulled away from the rider to my side. At this point I came around a slight bend and I could see the finish line. I shifted down to one higher gear, and pushed hard. About half way up the last stretch, I looked back and saw that the next rider back was about 30 feet behind me. I looked back a few seconds later and saw that the distance had grown a little more. 

From there I just continued to push. I was within 150 feet of the finish. I was looking for my wife as she was supposed to be there taking pictures. At about 50 feet from the line I saw here. I crossed the line and raised one arm. I WON!! What a feeling. I let out a big scream. I didn't expect to do that but it felt great. What an awesome feeling and what an awesome day. 

I race again in two weeks at the Mount Hamilton Road Race. For the Cat5 racers, it's only a 20 mile, 4000 foot climb, but it should still be fun. I'm also considering joining a racing team. If you have made it this far, thanks for reading!


----------



## kcartwright27 (Apr 14, 2012)

*nice job*

I am living vicariously through your riding at the moment.. great rendition of your experience and a really good read as well.. 
keep up the good work.. 

my road riding is just really starting and i did a 24 mile ride yesterday that kicked my tail as it is in a very hilly part of town.. makes me really want to get a garmin 200 or 500 just to see the elevation gain, but can tell you i was wiped out .. much more so than the 34 mile ride i did a few weeks back that was relatively flat.. 
yes indeed.. the pounds will start coming off.. at least i hope so. doing a shorter 15 mile or so medium pace recovery ride tonight to keep the muscles loose.. 

keep it up and keep us informed on your events.. i will be looking forward to taking that first step to my first race.. ( and yep that magical # comes into play.. i will be 40 next month)


----------



## Mountainking (Apr 5, 2012)

I can almost picture it.,great read


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Fantastic! Congratulations. That next 20 mile race sounds liek a good one for you - good amount of climbing.Best of luck.


----------



## Ades (Apr 8, 2012)

Great read and well done!!


----------



## King Arthur (Nov 13, 2009)

TimV said:


> First, a little background. Yes, I did the Wente Vineyards Road Race. For my category (M 35+ Cat 5) it was a 3.5 lap race @ 48 miles and 3600 vertical feet.
> 
> I started at 12:05. At the start I lined up more or less in the front third of the field. As we rolled off I did my best to stay there. The pace on the first lap was pretty good. Not too intense. I stayed toward the front but always protected myself from the wind. I didn't take any pulls. On the climbs I'm managed to move up the field a few positions. I felt pretty good. There were a few attempted breakaways but we always pulled them back in.
> 
> ...


Congratulations. Got my first race coming up in June (Tour de los alamos). Gonna do the citizens race, then maybe upgrade to cat 5 if all works out.:idea:


----------



## namaSSte (Jul 28, 2004)

I'll echo what everyone else is saying, congrats and really great read! We have lots of crits around here but not enough road racing (imo). As I'm better suited to road races and enjoy them more, I at least love to read about other's experiences. Thanks again and keep up the great work!


----------



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks for all the encouragement guys and thanks for reading. 

Here is a cool pic of me pulling the group up the big climb. I'm the one in the plain white (no logo) jersey.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Easy to tell you train hard - look at those bulging leg muscles!

This is a great pic, all those dudes with crinkled foreheads and gaping mouths. But wait, what's with that guy over on the left in blue representing tje San Jose club...he looks like he's on a leisurely ride on the local MUP just enjoying the scenery. Must be an official. 

Make sure to upgrade ASAP after those 10 starts. An almost win on yuor first and a win on your second...you're too good to be in my category. Then again, I think that about everyone else who beats me.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Congratulations. 

Do you plan on joining a team?


----------



## jkompa (May 15, 2012)

Great Job


----------



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

BostonG said:


> Easy to tell you train hard - look at those bulging leg muscles!
> 
> This is a great pic, all those dudes with crinkled foreheads and gaping mouths. But wait, what's with that guy over on the left in blue representing tje San Jose club...he looks like he's on a leisurely ride on the local MUP just enjoying the scenery. Must be an official.
> 
> Make sure to upgrade ASAP after those 10 starts. An almost win on yuor first and a win on your second...you're too good to be in my category. Then again, I think that about everyone else who beats me.


That's funny you mention my legs. During the race, the guy in the blue helmet behind me to my left asked me "Do you race crits?" "No, why" I said. "Because you thighs muscles are huge!" he replied. Obviously I do train hard, but my legs are just naturally big. I'm 5'10" and 162 lbs @ ~7% BF. I'm sure I would be at least 5 lbs. lighter (and maybe a little faster) if my legs were more normally sized.

The guy in the San Jose kit was part of the group we passed. You can see them on the right hand side of the rode as we came around them on the left (in the direction of travel).

I'll definitely upgrade to Cat4 after 10 races. It will be a good challenge. And I do plan on joining a local team. There is one that has already asked me to join them.

Thanks again for all the encouragement!


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Be sure to join a team that offers race fee reimbursement.


----------



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

Local Hero said:


> Be sure to join a team that offers race fee reimbursement.


Thanks for the tip. The team I am talking to takes care of race fees, team kits and offers substantial discounts on lot's of parts. It seems like a pretty good way to go.


----------



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

*Race Report #3*

Race number three for me was on Sunday - the Mount Hamilton Classic. For Cat 5s it was only a race to the summit - 20 miles and 4500 feet. Everyone else continued on for another 45 miles and 2000 more feet of climbing. Also for Cat 5s, we all raced together - no age breakdown.

For the line up I positioned myself about midway back in the pack. I would've liked to have been a little closer to the front but a last minute potty break prevented that. Since this was actually my first time riding up this mountain, I wasn't sure what to expect. It turns out that the Mount Hamilton climb is unique as it contains two descents. The first descent is about seven miles in and lasts about two miles. The second descent is about twelve miles in and lasts about one mile. This results in three discrete climbs over the course of the event. 

The start to the race itself was pretty typical and we were climbing within about a mile. Once the group was on the first climb, the pace was fast but still comfortable. As the group ascended, I was able to move up a bit. I got to where I was within fifteen or so riders from the front. I figured that since the race was almost all climbing, the group would thin down pretty quickly. It turns out I was right. As we neared the top of the first climb, I had moved up to eighth from the front. I turned my head and looked back to see that there were only three or four riders behind me. The field had started full with fifty riders.

The front group of ten to twelve riders then pretty much stayed together through the first descent, the second climb, and the second descent. At the beginning of the third and final climb, with about seven miles to go, I was about third or fourth from the front. As we turned the first corner, the front rider took off and I went after him. His acceleration was strong and actually took me by surprise. I tried to chase him down but my response was not quite enough. I spent the next ten to fifteen minutes deep in the red zone. I was able to drop the other riders behind me but I was not making any progress on the guy ahead. In fact, the gap was slowly increasing. He was simply a faster rider. I decided to back off the pace just a little. I did not want to blow up completely before the finish and lose second place.

As I climbed, I kept looking ahead to the rider in front of me. I could see him occasionally look back to make sure I was not gaining on him. I also looked back to make sure the third place rider was not gaining on me. This section of the climb is about seven miles long and a very constant 6% grade. It took me about thirty minutes to complete. As I neared the top, I was still pushing hard but I felt pretty good. I knew that I had put in the best effort I could. The other guy was just faster, no two ways about it. I crossed the finish line in second place about one minute behind the leader. The third place rider was another minute behind me. It turns out that the winner was a student at Stanford University and he raced on their cycling team. He was probably about twenty years old.

I race again in two more weeks at the Central Coast Circuit Race in Monterey. The races are only one hour each so I'm actually planning on racing in both the Elite 5 and the 35+ Cat 5 races. This will allow me to upgrade to Cat 4 a little bit sooner. I hope to be able to do so by the end of the summer. Thanks for reading!


----------



## scottmilk9 (Jul 31, 2006)

Good report, thanks.


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

I really enjoyed reading your races. Got me pumped! 

Btw, what is the average speed for Cat 5 races? 18-20 mph?


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

TimV said:


> I race again in two more weeks at the Central Coast Circuit Race in Monterey. The races are only one hour each so I'm actually planning on racing in both the Elite 5 and the 35+ Cat 5 races.


The CCCX races are great. It really is a strong man's course. 

That said, different riders like to attack in different areas. Here's a map: 
https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?hl=...09886980191127.00047ff505e115156d510&t=h&z=15

A teammate of mine makes his move about 3/4mi from start/finish, on the false flats (Parker Flats Rd). He's the king of that area. I'm punchy and like the rollers on the back -- up Eucalyptus. My signature move is to move up front, open a little gap before the R turn onto Eucalyptus and then attack--off the front--at the bottom of the rollers. I like to think it demoralizes the guys behind me. 

If I get caught I attack again on the final climb. 

Then there's a bit of a table-top before a final kicker, and a right hander down the Parker Flats Rd descent. After the descent you bottom out and go up a little false flat towards registration. Unless you have a huge gap, everything tends to come back together in that area, just before the two right turns to start/finish on Normandy. 

I hope that makes sense. I guess the point is this: I'm better at this course now that I've raced it dozens of times. I used to hate it. Now I've grown to love it. 

So get there early. Pre-ride the course a few times to familiarize yourself with the topology and wind direction. Give yourself 14-15 minutes per lap. 

If you like it, come back on a Tuesday night. We have a practice race (bragging rights only) starting at 6pm. Meet at the top of the final climb, just before the descent.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Oh and breaks can/do stay away on this course. 

If you feel like going, go. It's easy to just roll off the front on the false flats. 
They will not be motivated to chase. 
Once you get out of sight, they'll all want to sit in and sprint for second place. 

A fast lap is 11 minutes. If riders in your group (and the cat 4s five minutes in front of you) are lollygagging, you might be able to break off the front and ride through the cat 4 field, securing your win.


----------



## philbennett (Jan 20, 2012)

As a professional .... writer, not cyclist ... I can tell you have have a talent for clean, simple and compelling storytelling... not just riding. Keep up both, though, great work all around.


----------



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

Local,

Thanks for the tips on the CCCX race course. I'll try and keep those in mind next weekend.


Phil,

Thanks for the nice words on my writing. I never really considered myself much of a wordsmith. I'm mostly using this thread to record my experiences both for myself and others.


Until the next race...


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Forget whatever family and work responsibilities you may have; come do the practice race with us on Tuesday night.


----------



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

*Race Reports #4 and #5*

Races number 4 and 5 for me were on Saturday. I raced the the Central Coast Circuit Race at Fort Ord in Monterey. I decided to do the Elite Cat 5 race as well as the 35+ Cat 5 race as it allowed me to get two races completed in one day. The races were 60 minutes each on a 4.3 mile course. The total distance with five laps was 21.5 miles with about 1500 vertical feet. As a side note, in the time since my last race I have joined Taleo Racing, a local racing team. This was my first race for them.

First up was the Elite 5 race. My strategy going in to this race was to stay with the group and have a good finish, but not get involved with the sprint and possibly compromise my second race. This race also allowed me to familiarize myself with the race coarse as I had never ridden here before. For the start I lined up close to the front and was able to stay there throughout the race. The first lap felt long. After the third lap, the rest seemed to go by pretty quickly. I did my best to hide form the wind and conserve my energy. I did end up taking a few pulls, however. I definitely wanted to hold my own. As the race progressed, the pace increased. The second to the last lap was pretty fast and I could tell some riders were struggling, especially on the climbs. 

It was at this time that I started second guessing my initial strategy. I thought perhaps I should not sit out for the sprint at the end. Maybe I'll have a better chance at doing well in this race because I won't be as fresh for the second race, I thought to myself. As the group crossed the Start / Finish for the last lap I thought "well, let's just see what happens." The first part of the lap is basically flat so I just held position. The middle part is where the climbs are. As we hit the climbs, some of the other riders were clearly struggling. I still felt pretty good. The finish of this race takes place on a slight incline after a fast descent and a sharp, uphill, right hand turn. 

On the last climb before the descent I decided to lead out. I made it to the top first and was in front all the way down the descent. As I approached the uphill into the sharp corner, I was pedaling strong and thought I might have a chance. Unfortunately, on this day there was a head wind blowing straight up the road. I lost a lot of momentum heading into the corner and several riders from behind were now coming around. On the exit of the corner I was already a few positions back and still moving backwards. I realized that I was at too much of a disadvantage so I quickly resumed my initial strategy and did not get caught up in the final sprint. I finished in 15th place out of about 30 riders. I was fairly satisfied with that. The decision not to sprint was a split-second one and I was still hoping that the strategy was sound.

I only had fifteen minutes after the finish of the first race until the start of the second race. Luckily, I had my wife there to help me. I ate a granola bar and drank a bottle of water. She changed the numbers for me on my jersey. For the start, I lined up at the front again. This race started a lot slower than the first one did. The first lap was almost leisurely by comparison. As we came up to the climbs, though, the pace began to increase. My legs still felt pretty good, though, so I stayed with it. The next few laps went down more or less like they did in the first race. Lot's of jockeying for position here and there. Again, I did my best to hide from the wind, but I also did a few pulls at the front.

On the last lap I still felt strong but I decided to let others lead up the climbs. At the top of the final climb, I positioned myself right behind the lead rider. I tucked in behind him and we went down the final descent. I had definitely learned my lesson from the first race. As we got to the bottom and started making our way up to the sharp right hand corner, a group of four big riders came around us. I immediately accelerated and tucked in behind them. At the entrance to the corner, I made my move. I picked a good line and passed the group on the inside. I could hear someone else directly behind me. As I exited the corner, I laid the hammer down. The rider from behind came up beside me and I responded with everything I had. I accelerated some more and began to drop him. His front wheel never got past my cranks. By the finish, he was a bike length or so behind me. I crossed the finish line in front and let out another big scream. What a relief and what a way to end a day of racing. 

As of now, with five races complete, I am halfway to making my Cat 4 upgrade. With two wins and two seconds, I'm feeling pretty good. My next race is in another two weeks in Pescadero. After that, I'll be taking the month of July off from racing as I have a family vacation planned to Hawaii. I will be bringing my bike, however. If you have made it this far, thanks for the encouragement and thanks for reading!


----------



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

*Final Sprint*

Below is a shot of me taking the finish.


----------



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

And here is an animated gif of the entire sequence. I'm in the green Taleo kit. Big thanks to my wife for taking the pictures!


----------



## Sumguy1 (Apr 5, 2008)

Cool.
Giving it your all and you're barely out of the saddle. Nice.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Congrats!

Back-to-back is tough. I once raced the six lap 3/4 race and 15 minutes later, the seven lap 1/2/3 race on that course. It was brutal.


----------



## Slowhead (Nov 29, 2011)

I had not seen this thread before. Your posts are engaging and well written. Your wife is taking some nice photos also. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Mountainking (Apr 5, 2012)

Slowhead said:


> I had not seen this thread before. Your posts are engaging and well written. Your wife is taking some nice photos also. Keep up the good work.


+1 on that...


----------



## taralon (Sep 1, 2011)

I am with the above. I am note a racer myself, and a few days ago I would have said I would never be one but your posts really make me want to try a race or time trial myself just to feel that excitement personally.


----------



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

*Race Report #6*

Race number 6 for me was on Saturday - the Pescadero Coastal Classic Road Race. This race was 1.7 laps @ 47 miles and 3700 vertical feet. Also for this race, there was only one Elite 5 category - no 35+, 45+, etc. As a result, pre-registration filled up about a month before the event. By the time I tried to register, the Elite 5 category was already closed. My only chance was to show up early on the day of the event and hope for a no-show. According to the web page, race registration was set to open Saturday at 7:30am.

I left my house at 4:50 Saturday morning and pulled into the parking lot for the race at 6:10. Besides the promoter, I was the only one there. I chatted with him for a minute. He was getting ready to set up for the race. More people arrived, both racers and volunteers. As they set up the registration table, I made sure that I was close by so that I could be first in line for the wait list. 

They actually opened at 7:20 and I went right to the Cat 5 section. I was the first one on the list. My race didn't start until 10:15 so now I had three hours to wait and see if I would race or not. It went more quickly than I thought. I walked around a little, ate some breakfast, got changed, went to the bathroom and warmed up. I came back to the table at 9:55 and there were six people who hadn't shown up. It was looking pretty good. Ten minutes later they announced last call for Cat 5. No one else showed so I got a number. Time to race.

I pinned on my number, had a small snack, went to the bathroom again and headed over to the start area. Since I was running a little behind, there was already a big crowd of racers forming. I lined up about 3/4 of the back from the front of the field. Further back than I prefer, but not a big worry. I was just happy to be there.

We soon rolled off from the start. The first two or three miles were neutral. Lot's of speed-ups and slow-downs as riders were trying to hold position. It was a little sketchy but we all made it through. Once we got onto the open road, the pace picked up. The lap started with two moderate climbs, each followed by a quick and curvy descent. I slowly moved up the field on the first climb. On the first descent I made up a few more places. Ditto for the second climb and descent. By the time we were out on the flat section, I was within ten or twelve riders from the front.

The flat section was pretty fast. Racers at the front of the group took turns in the wind. I ended up doing a couple of pulls, myself. There was actually a bit of a tail wind here, so that made it a little easier. After about eight to ten miles, we were at the bottom of the main climb. 

The main climb was about two miles long and a fairly steady seven percent grade. I was about fourth from the front at the bottom, but me and one other rider quickly moved up. He led out from behind me and I followed him around as he passed. This was my first time ever on this climb. Since the race ended at the top of this climb the next lap around, I wanted to get a good feel for it. The other rider set a strong pace but I was able to follow him to the top. As we crested the top I felt pretty good. A couple of other riders came around and we began our way down the descent. 

The descent was pretty fast with a lot of tight corners. There were actually a few crashes on this part of the course that day, but not in our category. After the downhill it leveled off some and was more of a rolling flat. The pace was still high as four or five of us traded time at the front. We passed the start line to begin the second lap. As we approached the first climb, I found myself leading the group. I pulled all the way up the first climb and about half way up the second. The other strong climber from the first main climb came around me toward the the top. I followed him over and then down the descent. We made our way to the flat section and I ended up in front again. 

The pace was definitely higher on the second lap. I pulled the group for most of the flat section with only the occasional other rider taking his turn. My legs were starting to get tired. As I rounded the corner that led to the main climb, I prepared myself mentally. Other riders started to accelerate but I was able to respond. One rider came around and passed me but I stayed with him. After a minute or so he faded back, so I re-took the lead. A minute later he passed me again. I stayed with him and again he faded after another minute or so. At about the same time we passed the 1 KM sign. I set my pace strong now, not wanting anyone else to pass. We passed the 500 M sign and my legs were burning. At 200 M I laid the hammer down. Another rider (someone different) was now coming up beside me. I pedaled harder but he stayed with me. At the 100 M sign I began to pull away a little. I kept pedaling and the gap grew a little. I crossed the finish line in front, but only by a bike length. I raised my arm and did a few fist pumps. Another WIN!! I felt awesome!!

As of now I have three wins in six races. I could probably request an upgrade to Cat 4 now, but I still feel like I'm learning so I think I'll finish out my ten races. My next race is not until August as I'll be spending the month of July in Hawaii. Also, this will probably be my last race report here on RBR Forums. This thread has outgrown it's original intent so I have decided to create a racing blog to record my racing experiences. I'll post the link here once it is set up. To al of those who have been reading and offering encouragement, thanks for all the support!!


----------



## Sumguy1 (Apr 5, 2008)

Where's the cool pic?
We want another cool pic.


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

Love reading these writeups, sounds like you have a heck of a lot of potential


----------



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

Unfortunately due to my early departure, my wife had to stay home with our boys. That means no cool pics from this race. The only one I have was of the top four finishers taken by the second place finishers girlfriend.

That's me in the Taleo kit. Second place is in the blue and green. Third place is in the black vest. He is the one that led up the main climb on the first lap. This is the same rider that took second place at the Berkeley race back in May, incidentally. Fourth place is in the Cal Poly T-shirt. He is the one who attacked twice on the final climb. It was pretty cool to have a few older guys in the mix putting the beat-down to the younger Elite 5 group.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Upgrade now. 

You already know how to beat Cat 5s in road races. You should learn to race with faster guys.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

Impressive!!!

http://www.usacycling.org/results/?compid=36660


----------



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

Local Hero said:


> Upgrade now.
> 
> You already know how to beat Cat 5s in road races. You should learn to race with faster guys.


Think so? I suppose I could submit a request. The worst that could happen is that I get denied and have to do four more races. Maybe I'll give it a shot.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

NIce work, enjoyed all those, will looked for the blog. I'd say you have middling Cat 3 chops already, I'd go ahead and seek the upgrade.


----------



## Sumguy1 (Apr 5, 2008)

That's a cool pic. Nice.
Upgrade. It'll make for more more interesting reports.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

*Request early; request often.*



TimV said:


> Think so? I suppose I could submit a request. The worst that could happen is that I get denied and have to do four more races. Maybe I'll give it a shot.


It's fine if you want to wait. But there's no real good reason. You're definitely ready, being both a safe and capable rider. Most Cat 4 riders have never even won a race. 

If you make your request, it will not hurt to mention that you're an experienced MTB racer. And while you only recently started competing on the road, you've been riding for the better part of three decades. 

Waiting is fine too. Either way, thanks for sharing your experience in this thread. And congratulations on your success.


----------



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks for the support. I actually submitted my request today after reading your earlier post. Hopefully I hear back before my next race.


----------



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

My blog went live today. Check it out here:

timvickroy | road racing blog

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

*Request denied*

Well, I heard back from my USA Cycling rep today. My request to upgrade to Cat 4 was denied. Looks like I'll have to finish out ten races as a Cat 5 after all. No worries.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

TimV said:


> Well, I heard back from my USA Cycling rep today. My request to upgrade to Cat 4 was denied. Looks like I'll have to finish out ten races as a Cat 5 after all. No worries.



I'm a little surprised you weren't given an upgrade. Perhaps they wanted to see a crit or two in there somewhere. 

Or, they intend to meet you at the start of your next race with a pee cup. 

I've enjoyed reading through these excellent ride reports, and great work!


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Sometimes they grant them; sometimes they don't. I've had requests denied on both road and track.

Enjoy your continued domination of Cat 5


----------



## chriscookz (Jul 2, 2012)

I really enjoyed reading these race reports, very well written. It sounds like you are in pretty phenomenal shape to be able to go out there are start racing and winning right away!


----------



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

I updated my blog with my latest race report. Check it out, it's a good one!

timvickroy | road racing blog

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Sonomasnap (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice race reports and good job. Get those Cat5's out of the way and Cat up asap.

To the various posters who said they are doing non competitive races and I will do a citizens race and then cat up to Cat5, there is no such thing as a non competitive race. It is a ride if it is not competitive and everyone who has a pulse is a Cat5. There is no other requirement.

If you are thinking about racing then race. If you get dropped fine. Race again. If you dropped again train harder, ride more and keep racing. You can get dropped every race as a 5 as long as you finish and still Cat up to Cat4. I started racing at 47 and am 51 now. Cat3 and reasonably competitive at that. 

Have fun and keep the race reports coming.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Third in the district championship is quite good. 

Any other plans? Dunnigan Hills? San Ardo? 

If you're planning on racing the final CCCX on the 16th of next month, be sure to set aside a tuesday night to do the practice race. There are pros through cat 5 there -- staying with the break is great suffering.


----------



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

Local Hero said:


> Third in the district championship is quite good.
> 
> Any other plans? Dunnigan Hills? San Ardo?
> 
> If you're planning on racing the final CCCX on the 16th of next month, be sure to set aside a tuesday night to do the practice race. There are pros through cat 5 there -- staying with the break is great suffering.


I think my next race is the Winters Road Race. I don't think I'll be racing at Dunnigan Hills or San Ardo.

I do plan on riding the CCCX on 9/16. I can't make it out there on a weeknight, though. I am wondering if this race will be held on the new course? I'm also wondering if they will run separate races for Elite 5 and 35+ Cat 5. Do you have any idea?


----------



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

Blog updated again for Winters RR.


----------



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

Blog updated again for CCCX #6.


----------



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

Blog updated again for the Oakland Grand Prix.


----------



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

Blog updated with pictures and......

CAT 4 UPGRADE!!! Woohoo!


----------



## Noobie39 (Jul 12, 2011)

Congrats, I hope to follow a similar path soon


----------

